# Is she pregnant?



## nyan_jai (Mar 19, 2016)

I bought a pair of mice last night and looking at the black and white one I think she might be pregnant. Got a few pictures, I just wondered if anyone more experienced thinks that she might be


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, she does look to be, although without knowing her there's no certainty, she might carry a little weight there, worms can cause the same effect too. If she is pregnant, showing like that, you should find out for sure within about a week.


----------



## nyan_jai (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you, will keep an eye on her over the next week


----------



## nyan_jai (Mar 19, 2016)

Still nothing, she isn't huge either. Thinking that it was a false alarm. They weren't planned babies but I am a little disapointed


----------

